
What are the misconceptions of non-tech folks when working on web projects? - BerislavLopac
https://dev.to/sylwiavargas/what-are-the-misconceptions-of-non-tech-folks-when-working-with-devs-on-web-projects-3b2i
======
bryanrasmussen
I believe this explains one quite clearly
[https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1425:_Tasks](https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1425:_Tasks)

on edit: So non-tech people are continually surprised that what would be easy
for them is hard or impossible for the computer, given that what is easy for
the computer is hard if not impossible for people.

